# Redux



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey all! Here's a few that I didn't really like at first so I put them away for awhile. Recently decided to bring them out and finish them up a bit. Glad I did! The thorny one is my " I have to be downtown at night "stick.
View attachment 6218
View attachment 6226
View attachment 6218
View attachment 6218


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice Knob sticks, well worth finishing.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Those are good stick. A finish will look good.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

If those are the ones you didn't like as much your other sticks have to be really great.

Those are some good looking knob sticks.

Rodney


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

As I've said before, root ball knob sticks are my favorites. Nice looking sticks. Do you remember what kind of wood they are?


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

alador said:


> As I've said before, root ball knob sticks are my favorites. Nice looking sticks. Do you remember what kind of wood they are?


 thanks! Umm maple I think. Whatever it is it grows like that in abundance.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Rodney said:


> If those are the ones you didn't like as much your other sticks have to be really great.
> Those are some good looking knob sticks.
> Rodney


 thank you! But really I just got lucky and found some good stock to work with.


----------

